# Lets see your Postwar items



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have four Postwar locomotives in my collection, a bunch of cars and a couple of transformers.

Locomotives

2037 2-6-4 (grandpa's, 6026T tender)









2055 4-6-4 #1 (grandpa's, 6026W, whistle removed before my grandpa got it)









2055 4-6-4 #2 (ebay find, excellent condition with boxes, 6026W tender)









736 2-8-4 Berkshire (736W tender)


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

*postwar items*

Here is my postwar stuff:

pair of Sakai electrics from the 1950s.

unknown make of Speeder.

And three Kibri stations. 

Not much but I am really a prewar kinda guy.

Pookybear


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice stuff. Those electrics are pretty neat looking


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you,

They do not come up to often in the American market place, just have
to keep your eyes open and be ready to bid when they do show up. I wish
I had more of them though great runners and nice looks. What is not to
like about that?

Pookybear


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

No postwar - only modern.

Sorry.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful stuff, guys. I especially like those trackside buildings.

My Lionel 221, one of my 249's, and a 233 ...




























TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Love that 221 TJ.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Beautiful stuff, guys. I especially like those trackside buildings.
> 
> TJ


TJ,

Kibri is the makers of those, they do turn up at a rather regular on Ebay.
I really do like the quality of what they made back in the 50s and 60s.

And is the original finish on that 221? Has an interesting "Flat" look to it.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pook,
to bad you couldn't make the pictures bigger.

here is some more show me your O.


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7330


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good recall on that "show your O" thread, Ed.

Pook -- thanks for the Kibri info ... never heard of them before. Great looking buildings. Tinplate?

The finish on my 221 in not original. I ebay-bought it as a respray ... flat black ... I really like the low-luster finish for that loco. I added the "221" tags via WS dry-rub decals.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Good recall on that "show your O" thread, Ed.
> 
> Pook -- thanks for the Kibri info ... never heard of them before. Great looking buildings. Tinplate?
> 
> ...


It is kind of strange that he started a new thread about the same subject.
As he posted pictures in the link I provided, it is not like he did not know there was already a thread for it.

Maybe he forgot?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Technically, the thread referenced in your link above is O stuff in general, whereas this thread is postwar O, specifically.

I thought about merging them, but I think I'll leave this postwar as a stand-alone.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Technically, the thread referenced in your link above is O stuff in general, whereas this thread is postwar O, specifically.
> 
> I thought about merging them, but I think I'll leave this postwar as a stand-alone.
> 
> TJ



OK.....Yesum boss man.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes Ed, I probably forgot about it . But this one can be for anything postwar (train related of course)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> Yes Ed, I probably forgot about it . But this one can be for anything postwar (train related of course)



Now we need a prewar thread I guess.

Maybe the tin man will start one.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Big ed,

Sorry about the picture size used my webcam for the shots. I have to
borrow a digital camera for the nice pictures. Seem I have spent all
my money on trains and not on photography equiptment. >.>


And Ed dont start a prewar thread =O I got way to much junk for that one!

Tj,

Well it looks great I really like the flat look of the 221. And yes those
are still tinplate. Kibri is still in business today, making HO and smaller
structure I think. They used to put some nice details into there stations.
Very much like Marklin products of the same era.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can get a digital fairly cheap now.

Yes it would look better a little bigger.

Why not prewar we got every other category?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> Why not prewar we got every other category?


Well, start posting in the new prewar thread :laugh: I love seeing prewar stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> Well, start posting in the new prewar thread :laugh: I love seeing prewar stuff.


I have not even posted in the postwar yet.:laugh:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> I have not even posted in the postwar yet.:laugh:


You're right!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought I would show a good four.

A 224 and a 2056










1666 abd 5690 which is a 675 0r 2025


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

big ed said:


> You can get a digital fairly cheap now.
> 
> Yes it would look better a little bigger.
> 
> Why not prewar we got every other category?


ED,

Does not matter what the cost, thats TRAIN MONEY!
But yes I see your point those are more like thumbnails. ;-P

One good reason you would lose yours eyesight looking at 
hundreds of small photos of my pre war stuff. Mostly for me
anything past 1933 is too late. But I make the exception from
time to time.

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T,

Always interesting seeing a 224 and a 1666 side-by-side. I had forgotten how nearly-identical these locos are. A check of PostWarLionel.com says, "The only difference being the collector assemblies: the 1666 has slide shoes and the 224 has roller pick-ups."

Nice collection!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 224 has Baldwin discs. The one shown has a broken drawbar rest supported by wire for now. If I find a bum shell I may operate a transplant.






pookybear said:


> And Ed dont start a prewar thread =O I got way to much junk for that one!


Pooky, film is cheep, just start a few at a time and take your time.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

Digital film is even cheaper


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

jreid said:


> Digital film is even cheaper


*...and reusable!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Ed,

Been trying that, but it takes so long. I really need a twin or something
that I can put to use over here. ^_^

Pookybear


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

Love the 2055's! My personal favorite steamer from the post war.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

*The best post war item ever!*

Hello Everyone,

I won an item the other and it is in the mail can not wait for it show up.
The Best Post War item ever!! That is right the most #epic of #epic 
items.

Yes the Kibri W.C. Now my lead people have a place to do lead people
things. 



















Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Duty calls! :thumbsup:


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

*kibri news stand.*

Just got this in the mail today.

The Kibri mobile news stand. Really closer to 1 guage than 0 guage but
still works well. 










pookybear


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

*221 Loco*

TJ, I gotta get you a pic of my 221.

Your's id BEAUTIFUL..... mine is...... oh well. 

What a difference!!! 

The thing tears around the layout and once got away from me on my second (blue line) track and landed on the floor.

Norm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Norm said:


> ... and landed on the floor.


 Ouch! I hope no damage ...

TJ


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

TJ, that little hot rod is indestructible! 

When it flew off the table, I picked it up, gave it a very quick inspection and put it back on the track. Off it went like nothing happened. :appl:

I'd send a pic, but it is at my repair guy having a headlight-lamp holder fitted as none is currently there.

Should be ready, with the rest of my stuff next week

Norm


----------



## E-train (Mar 28, 2012)

look what i found it is in vary good shape and on ebay i would buy but i have the the other kind and i dont feel like forking out the change but u guys can take a look it is a 750e Streamlinner takes 0-72 train track like my 750w Streamlinner train here is the link below 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Set-..._RR_Trains&hash=item1c256661b3#ht_6984wt_1396


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The set looks to be in very nice shape, indeed.


----------



## Ron T (Apr 14, 2011)

All but maybe 2 of my cars are '50s era. Got a bunch too as well as ZW transformer, switches, search light, ammunition depot, crains, cattle car, milk cars, street lights, all kinds of stuff. Most of it I haven't even looked at since I was 8 or 9 years old. It was my fathers stuff from when he was a kid. Here are just a few items. They have been packed away for 40+ years. I have to get around to cleaning this stuff up and testing it. The U.S. train market is about to get a post war injection.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's some of my Lionel and Marx postwar trains....

Marx 999 is perfect for the Lionel 6044 and similar cars









My Dad's 1946 Lionel 2020









Marx scale tin cars


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Being a nice day I got the diesels out. I also can bump this thread. A couple of nice posts ahead of me. A 2020 and 726. Sweet:thumbsup:





























\\


Then I discovered this problem. mmmmm a thread to come. The truck doesn't fit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice of you to give them a breath of fresh air and let them get a little sun tan.:thumbsup:

Did you take them for a walk too?:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't have to walk them they run themselves.


I wanted to do a comparrison on size. The left is a standard 200 series 1055 with a 2333 and a 600 switcher. You really see the quality of the big engines up close. Especially the trucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know that you have at least one more Diesel That your not showing.

You probably have a whole other box of Diesels somewhere huh?


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

You guys got me going. 

Here is A before pic of some locos I found I had stashed away!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice stash. :thumbsup:

Rats, I did forget one the Burlington.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Norm,

Looks like your a member of the 221 club! Nice! How about some detailed pics of that baby?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yeah! :thumbsup:
When you get around to give a liitle attention to each of them, Please show them! I am curious about the one on the end at the right.
I love seeing engines apart.


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's my 224 just awaiting a rebuilt e-unit and a tender.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like it already has a tender.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like it already has a tender.


You're not a postwar guy are you? :laugh:

It's got a tender, but I'm pretty certain it's not the correct one for that type of engine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Norm said:


> You guys got me going.
> 
> Here is A before pic of some locos I found I had stashed away


Nice, looks like they could use a bath.:thumbsup:
JERSEY LOCOMOTIVES.:thumbsup:



T-Man said:


> Nice stash. :thumbsup:
> 
> Rats, I did forget one the Burlington.


I knew you had at least one more.


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

Gunrunner: Yep, its got a tender, but its stolen from a 1666 stablemate. Gotta get one of its own.

And Santa Fe: Not a true Post WAR guy, just have a few and only run them on special occasions and Christmas. I love making model RR equipment rise from the dead and re-decal stuff. Must be a gene deficiency

Bud.


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

Santa Fe: Checked the number, that's 2466T tender, without whistle. Belongs to my 1666 I got back in 1946.


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

TJ, a few pics of my 221. 

Certainly NOT pristine, but I "decorated" it about 50 some years ago..... and I decided to just leave it. It has been through some rough times when I was a teenager but it still runs very well and goes like the hammers of, well you know where.

It actually was the second loco to decide to see how far it could get by running off my new layout before I installed the Plexiglas borders. The fall to the concrete floor didn't damage it any and it still flies around the layout.

All the best,
Norm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Norm,

Thanks for the 221 pics. One of my favorite streamliners. Nice "character" on yours. Usually, the drive rod linkages are the first to show signs of rust / corrosion, but yours all appear to be in very nice shape.

Is that a whiste tender that it's mated to?

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

No TJ, I took another look since I do have another one of that style in order to be sure.

The one with the 221 is marked 221-T without a whistle. 

The other tender is a "Lionel Lines" with # 6654W on the bottom and it has a very nicely operating whistle.

Norm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Norm,

In this picture it almost looks like one of the track is O and one is O/27.
You run a mixture of track?

That lady don't belong on there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

Ed, you're good!! 

Although all the track in that pic is 031 track, (some newer that others) I did use 027* ties* under the (031) track that rests on the "ring" of the turntable in order to match the track-height of the turntable..... but that doesn't show in that pic.

I have attached a pic so you can see what I mean.

Norm


----------

